# White buck wingtips



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

What are your suggestions on this?

I've seen the new walk-overs.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/walk-over-wingtip-oxford/3173911?origin=category&resultback=2553

Also there are the AE model.

BB does not seem to be carrying a Peal variety.

Also, there are these very pricey C&J (not wingtips) at Ben Silver.

https://www.bensilver.com/The-Onslow-Welted-Bluchers,3238.html

And lastly, saw some "light grey" ones I liked, though light grey didn't seem like quite the ticket.

Any thoughts?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> What are your suggestions on this?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Any thoughts?


Just say "no."


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Of the three, my preference is the AE because of the brogue design, just my sense of aesthetics


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Up until recently, BB did have some in the Clearance section; now, they have only the white grained-calf. Check back-they might show back up, or end up in a outlet. Some nice-looking shoes, though.

I'm ambivalent about white bucks; they need to look either austere or very refined to pull off such a stark color IMO. Of the above three, the C&J for BS look the best. The AE look overwrought, and the Walk-Overs just look clunky as a longwing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the long wings look great.

Go figure!!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm torn. My personal sense of what's logical says white suede/nubuck is for warm weather while brogues are for cool weather. That reasoning favors the C&J's. But my gut reaction when I actually look at the shoes is that I like the AEs while I think the C&J's look ... geriatric? It's probably the stark white. That plus the conservative styling makes me think of nurse's shoes. Or something.

I don't think I could be talked into a longwing with a red rubber sole, in any case. For gunboat construction on top I'd prefer a leather sole on the bottom.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I consider white bucks a handsome classic. Don't have a pair at the moment, but wouldn't hesitate to add one if I wished. I prefer the plain version. The C&J shoes are best, and cost not object, would be my pick. If you purchase any, make sure you also pick up a suede brush and eraser, if you don't have one, and also a chalk bag. The chalk is to help cover up the darkening that will eventually occur.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I have developed a method that works for me in choosing between alternatives such as those presented here. I take a coin and assign heads to one choice and tails to the other and toss the coin in the air. As the coin spins through the air , perhaps through operation of the autonomous nervous system, I notice a visceral preference for heads or tails. Having brought to the conscious level a preference, I have no need to look at the coin when it lands, as the decision has been made.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I consider white bucks a handsome classic. Don't have a pair at the moment, but wouldn't hesitate to add one if I wished. I prefer the plain version.


I agree. If you don't have any white shoes, I'd opt for plain white bucks first. For white shoes, they're pretty versatile - going with anything from shorts (w/o socks, of course) to jeans to khakis, to seersucker - at least, I've worn them that way.

I also think you'll get more wear out of plain bucks. The Long Wing thing is a bit of a fad and it is going to pass making the Walkovers a bit dated with time (though all white shoes face this - they're rarely ever REALLY in style or, haven't been in my lifetime). I have had my white bucks for 20 years (bought in college) and they seem relatively uncontroversial other than the fact that they are white (i.e., ivory now) - but they are a very conventional style. Wing tip designs are a gutsier choice and may be more so as the Long Wing thing fades.

Of the ones you posted, I preferred the Walk-overs (even with my above caveat). I liked the C&J shoes the least - by far.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Peal version pictured below is on its way to me. They've been on clearance for a while and, though gone from the website, my guy at Brooks found me a pair.

I like them (obviously), but I also have a pair of plain-toe BB bucks that I regard as more classic and which I would recommend to others as a first purchase.

If you do want the Peal wingtip version, call a store and have a salesperson look up item # 145H to see if any are left in your size.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> BB does not seem to be carrying a Peal variety.


Look under clearance: if you're a 9 1/2 (or whatever it is they still have), they're on a fire sale.

I like the wing tips; I don't really care for the long wing. That's just me. My preference is for the the Peal or the AE ones. The CJ's split-toe style seems to be a bit too innovative (it's a classic shoe cut in a classic material, but together it's new) for a shoe like white bucks. The walk-overs look like they might be a bit clunky. My experience is that white bucks look remarkably goofy when cut in a casual bulbous-toe style (although even the walk-overs aren't _that _clunky). I don't even put mine on anymore for that reason. The casual material and the stark color really needs the sleekness of a more formal shape. And I think the wing-tip works for summertime: it's reminiscent of a spectator, which would have been a summertime shoe for sure.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Titus_A said:


> Look under clearance: if you're a 9 1/2 (or whatever it is they still have), they're on a fire sale.
> 
> I like the wing tips; I don't really care for the long wing. That's just me. My preference is for the the Peal or the AE ones. The CJ's split-toe style seems to be a bit too innovative (it's a classic shoe cut in a classic material, but together it's new) for a shoe like white bucks. The walk-overs look like they might be a bit clunky. My experience is that white bucks look remarkably goofy when cut in a casual bulbous-toe style (although even the walk-overs aren't _that _clunky). I don't even put mine on anymore for that reason. The casual material and the stark color really needs the sleekness of a more formal shape. And I think the wing-tip works for summertime: it's reminiscent of a spectator, which would have been a summertime shoe for sure.


Not sure what you're looking at, but the C&J for BS linked above aren't split-toes, and the BB footwear clearance has only the white grained-calf I referenced above.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

They had been sent to the outlet. My BB guy told me which one my size had been sent to (Smithfield, NC if anyone wants a pair), and they had them...Sold em to me for $149.00, which is definitely a "fire sale" price.

David.



Orgetorix said:


> The Peal version pictured below is on its way to me. They've been on clearance for a while and, though gone from the website, my guy at Brooks found me a pair.
> 
> I like them (obviously), but I also have a pair of plain-toe BB bucks that I regard as more classic and which I would recommend to others as a first purchase.
> 
> If you do want the Peal wingtip version, call a store and have a salesperson look up item # 145H to see if any are left in your size.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That does it.

I can't wait for Memorial Day to break mine out again!!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

What color slacks are you guys going to wear with these?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Seersucker, red, blue or tan/khaki.

With red or blue socks!!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Not sure what you're looking at, but the C&J for BS linked above aren't split-toes, and the BB footwear clearance has only the white grained-calf I referenced above.


Hmm, you're right. My bad. I had seen the BB ones up there within the last few days, though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Orsini said:


> What color slacks are you guys going to wear with these?


Don't have any white bucks, but I'd wear them with buff linen trousers.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Seersucker, red, blue or tan/khaki.
> 
> With red or blue socks!!


This also go for just white wingtips as well?

I have been looking at those on the clearance section of BB and wondering other than light linen what would I wear white pebble grain shoes with, white wt bucks, or white bucks in general... Let's just say a plain toe blucher should be the next shoe on my list, well after the above, but its summer....almost.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Definately!!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

will wear then with seersucker pants/suits, pincord suit, maybe some white or stone linen trousers.

David.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Florsheim Veblens in Bone:



$160 unless you use the code NEXT20, then you get 20% off.

These are calf though, not nubuck or suede. Actually, to me, that makes them easier to take care of.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Hummmm. 

Not concerned about shoes lighter than slacks?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Hummmm.
> 
> Not concerned about shoes lighter than slacks?


Conditionally, it can work. Take a look at Leffot's website under Corthay link and go to the second page. There's a picture of someone wearing tan shoes with a dark suit. Also look at the Arca model in python-you, more than some here, would probably like them. https://blog.leffot.com/category/footwear/pierre-corthay/


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Orsini said:


> Hummmm.
> 
> Not concerned about shoes lighter than slacks?


They are white shoes.

What can be done about it??


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> They are white shoes.
> 
> What can be done about it??


So...you are not concerned...


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

No, not concerned about the shoes being lighter than the pants. But I am weighing belt options. Thinking what I really need for these is another pair pair of trafalgar limited edition braces (with white fasteners).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Ribbon belts work with bucks and such. Braces, too, of course.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Conditionally, it can work. Take a look at Leffot's website under Corthay link and go to the second page. There's a picture of someone wearing tan shoes with a dark suit. Also look at the Arca model in python-you, more than some here, would probably like them. https://blog.leffot.com/category/footwear/pierre-corthay/


Couldn't find that picture. Swell looking shoes, though.


----------



## dled (Feb 19, 2009)

*Summer work/dress shoes*

These are a little pretentious for work, although not if you are a southern lawyer, but what would y'all suggest for a day to day office shoe in the south? Please note, I dress more towards the custom sport coat and slacks styling. I have plenty of the dark and medium colored leather shoes, but I'm curious if the sand/ lighter colored shoes with lighter slacks are in favor this summer.


----------



## dled (Feb 19, 2009)

https://stores.thefryecompany.com/catalog/84628SND_zoom.jpg

Love these.........


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

As a southern lawyer, i might chance wearing them to work.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

This is a "rule" I've never really followed. I love wearing tan/oak colored shoes with navy suits, so why not white with seersucker?



Orsini said:


> Hummmm.
> 
> Not concerned about shoes lighter than slacks?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> This is a "rule" I've never really followed. I love wearing tan/oak colored shoes with navy suits, so why not white with seersucker?


So then, you are not concerned about drawing attention to the foot...


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Orsini said:


> So then, you are not concerned about drawing attention to the foot...


Not particularly. Besides, I have small feet.:aportnoy:\


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

These shoes look like something Bertie Wooster would drag in.
Something Jeeves would gift to the elevator operator.


----------

